# BEst BRand of Hydraulic Rsistance Machines?



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey

Does any one know anythign about the best Brand of Hydraulic Rsistance Machines?

I understnad most people here use free weights and plate loading machines but if there are any

gym owners that have some input I'd love to hear which brand stands out (if any)

Cheers.


----------

